# Knocking me over....



## Maria (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi All

Haven't been on for while - been mentally busy.... my georgous 20 month old Golden Casper unfortunately ran into me big time and knocked me over - I ended up on crutches with torn knee ligaments - it happened when my husband took him for a walk - I was late so I said I would meet him at the end of the field - when casper saw me from about 100 metres he ran towards me thundering along mouth open and smiling at about 20 mph and guess what ran straight into me (well he tried to turn but caught my knee/leg) - I fell to the floor in so much pain I thought I had broken it - Casper was jumping all over me thinking I was playing. Well to cut a long story short I am now so paranoid that he is going to do it again. He is fine when he is on his own but when he meets his mates out he just goes mad running about having fun but seems to be oblivious to other people and just bangs into people - I am also worried that he is going to knock an elderly person over. Any suggestions as to how I can steer him clear of me and others? Help. thx xx


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

exercise him,before taking him to meat his friends.It's will calm him,down.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Yikes! I know a lot of people who have had the same thing happen!

When he's running toward you, make a point to have a toy or a large treat and hold it way off to the side of your body - toss it a little even. You can teach him to sort of make a turn at the end of the approach.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Work on his "front" for recall. Start with him at short distances in front of you for a sit/stay/come, then have him sit every time he comes to you. Increase the distance and speed of his return gradually, but always have him sit when he reaches you. It should become a habit to sit when he gets to you. 

Sounds like he was REALLY happy to see you! Sorry about the injury, but at least you know he loves you.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Wow, I'm sorry to hear about your injury. Having torn a shoulder ligament (not from the dog)I feel your pain. These furry kids of ours are quite strong, aren't they? Biscuit "flip-flopped" me around the dog park parking lot, once, while I held onto his collar (he was excited to see another dog). I wasn't injured but it must have been a funny sight for any onlookers.

I can't add anything to the wonderful advice that you have already recieved.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I had something similar happen when Brandy barreled into the side of my knee -- knocking me down and breaking both of my kneecaps. We've worked very hard on 'coming and sitting' which has helped tremendously.


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

geez, katie did the same thing to me acouple of days ago! i have not been to the doctor yet, but my knee is really sore. i don't thing my ligaments are torn it didn't hurt immediately, but the next day wow!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

OUCH! Kodes done that too me one time also while out in the fence, it though was a total accident and do too a turn that had to be cut short by him and I was standing right there as he cut the turn to head in the other direction and his back end by accident hit my left knee as he made that turn and I was right there and got it while in my fenced in area one day when he was a younger dog.

They can get crazy out there sometimes! Something I would work on in that is more lead work upon coming up too people and sitting in front, not barreling full force into them do too the charge and them not being able to stop in time. Also, keep the excitement level down when doing this since he may well react to that and rely on your commands taught. To teach the sit in front you will need at least a 20 footer once you get going and lean into him as he's coming in, thats gonna pull him back a bit and give command/sit once he's got it. If you really wanted to get serious with this you could teach him to come to the side in and go around and sit to you right or left but in your case training to front sit should work. But begin at short distances and work your way up. 

I'm sorry you all went through this! Hope some of this helps you.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Work on his "front" for recall.



Something to the same effect, I was going to say to work on heel. When Lucy is running to greet me, I'll often say 'heel' and she'll do a flying flop into the heel position and wait for me to pet her.


----------



## Maria (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for their helpful replies - at the moment when he comes running I show him my backside and he seems to run past at least then if he bumps into me my legs are bent the right way - not a great view for him though! Still love him to bits - Thanks again x


----------



## PerfectlyGolden (Apr 23, 2007)

Kibbles has did this before! Kibbs and I go on a long run before he/I have company.


----------

